# Want to Pay my Mt.Amanzi MF



## Daverock (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi All,

I want to pay my mf to Mt. Amanzi but don't know who to contact with my
credit card info.  Can someone please let me know who I contact and supply their email address?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## vckempson (Dec 20, 2011)

Wouldn't you prefer to get rid of Mt Amanzi?  I only got 10 TPU's each for my 3 weeks last December.  That put the cost per TPU at over $30 each.

Mt. Amanzi will let you do a deed back and they will take it off your hands for free, which I did earlier this year.  I then found a couple lockoffs, one in Orlando and one beach location that I picked up for less than 1 year's MF and they each came with the current year's usage in tact.  That makes them essentially free.  

The MF's are now about the same as the 3 Mt Amanzi weeks but instead of 30 TPU's a year, it's 115 TPU's a year.  The net cost per TPU is now around $10 each.  That means a lot better choices for vacations, now getting three or four 25 to 35 TPU trades a year.


----------



## rcshelton (Dec 21, 2011)

Contact Marlene Swart:

"Levies@mountamanzi.co.za" is the email address.


----------



## GregD (Jan 2, 2012)

What are the levy fees this year?


----------

